# Syncing keeps stopping



## datz (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m trying to sync 500 photos, but the sync keeps stopping after a while with a “no internet connection “ message, even though the connection IS there. My upload connection is slow, but not abnormally slow (1.5mb up, 11mb down). Anyone else seeing this?
Thanks
David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi David, did you get this sorted? I've been seeing it occasionally when my internet drops really slow.


----------



## datz (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reply Victoria. No it happens every time. It’s a real pain as I can’t for instance run it overnight as it just fails after an hour or so. There are many of us who have connections like mine 11mb down/ 1.5mb up, especially in rural areas.  So I guess until Adobe fixes this, I’ll stick to Classic!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm on a similar speed connection right now, so I feel your pain. I wouldn't be using CC if this was my permanent connection speed. It should recover itself even if it fails, although perhaps not as quickly as we'd like.


----------



## IanW (Nov 21, 2018)

I had this same problem when trying to sync around 6000 smart previews from LR Classic. The whole operation took me about a week as leaving it sync while I was at work or overnight didn’t work as you have said.
I am still trying to assess whether to go for LRCC or not but this previous experience makes me wonder how long it will take to upload the full raw files from my Leica Q which are 10x bigger than the smart previews!

Regards

Ian


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 22, 2018)

Probably a long time based on your experience with smart previews! It does need a decent upload speed to make CC workable.


----------

